# vdpau funktioniert nicht mit nvidia-drivers 260.19.29

## Erdie

Frohes neues Jahr nachträglich,

ich habe mir zum neuen Jahr ein Upgrade des Nvidia Treibers auf 260.19.29 gegönnt. Mit dem neuen Treiber scheint vdpau nicht mehr zu funktionieren, mplayer behauptet zwar vdpau zu nutzen, des Bild ruckelt jedoch bei HD Material und die CPU Last ist hoch. Ein Downgrade des Nvidia Treibers auf 195.36.31 bringt wieder die gewohnte Performance bei 10-20% CPU Last bei 800 MHz. 

Ist das Problem bekannt bzw. kann es daran liegen, das ich xorg-x11 noch nicht auf 1.9.x hochgezogen habe? (Das wollte ich jetzt noch nicht tun)

Könnte es evtl. Sinn machen libvdpau nochmal zu bauen?

-Erdie

----------

## root_tux_linux

6% Auslast mit vdpau und mplayer

mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau  movie

x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.29

----------

## Erdie

6% habe ich auch unefähr wenn ich Speedstepping abschalte. Aber nicht mit der Version 260.19.29. Allerdings habe ich nicht xorg 1.9, evtl liegt es doch daran.

----------

## franzf

Dann mach mal ein Update, der 1.9er ist schon stable  :Smile: 

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-base/xorg-server

----------

## Erdie

Bringt der 1.9er xorg gravierende Veränderungen? Ich habe Bedenken, weil ich meinen Rechner in ein paar Wochen produktiv brauche (Orchester Audioaufnahme). Solche Update mache ich lieber, wenn in der nächsten Zeit nichts kritisches ansteht.

----------

## franzf

Gravierende Änderungen - hal ist rausgeflogen. Ich hab ein recht primitives Setup. Maus + Tastatur laufen über evdev, setup in xorg.conf.d, xorg.conf ist die um InputDevices bereingte von nvidia-xconfig erstellte. Funktionierte alles auf Anhieb.

Da dein Setup aber ansonsten funktioniert, würde ich bis zum Abschluss der Aufnahmen nichts dran drehen (wobei "ein paar Wochen" ziemlich viel Raum für Spekulationen und Fehlerbehebungen lässt  :Razz: )

Als alter Geigenvirtuose muss ich natürlich noch fragen, was denn aufgenommen werden soll  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Was aufgenommen werden soll? Kein Problem  :Wink: 

1. Mendelssohn Hebriden Ouvertüre

2. Ein Konzert für Viola, Tuba und Orchester von Horst Seehafer, die Uraufführung habe ich vor ein paar Wochen aufgenommen.

3.Die 7. Sinfonie von Beethoven

Gleich gibts Ärger mit der Moderation wegen Off-Topic *duck*

Also wenn dann mein Notebook nicht läuft weil xorg rumzickt, das wäre in der Tat ärgerlich lol.

----------

## musv

Hier funktioniert 260.19.29 ohne Probleme. CPU-Auslastung bei 1080p-Videos etwa bei etwa 15%.

----------

## Erdie

Mit xorg 1.9?

----------

## musv

jap, ich hab xorg-1.9 schon einige Monate im Einsatz. Die Umstellung war denkbar einfach, da ich sowieso kein HAL installiert hatte. Von daher hab ich einfach die Sections aus der xorg.conf in die entsprechenden Sections xorg.conf.d ergänzt.

----------

## Erdie

Ist die Umstellung auf xorg 1.9 denn ein Problem, wenn man HAL installiert hat?

----------

## franzf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ist die Umstellung auf xorg 1.9 denn ein Problem, wenn man HAL installiert hat?

 

Nein, es ist nur eine kleine Umstellung, wenn du xorg-server so konfiguriert hast, dass es seine Devices mit hal konfiguriert.

Ich denke auch, dass dein System danach benutzbar ist. Die Konfiguration via xorg.conf.d-Files ist nicht wirklich kompliziert, und hier läuft 1.9 auf allen Rechnern seit langer Zeit 100% stabil. Wann war denn eigentlich dein letztes Update?

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin auf xorg-server 1.7.7-r1 mit HAL fdi files. In dem Migrationsguide steht:

 *Quote:*   

> Systems which worked fine with the default HAL fdi will not need special configuration. If you created custom fdi files, then refer to the Xorg-server 1.8 Upgrade Guide how to migrate your configuration to udev

 

Demnach müßte ich ja eigentlich nicht viel machen, da ich keine neue Konfiguration brauche.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## franzf

Ich hab ja oben noch gefragt, wann dein letztes Update war. Hauptsächlich deshalb, weil du noch kein stabiles xorg-server-1.9 bekommen hast. Entweder du hast das Update explizit über package.mask maskiert, oder das Update ist wirklich länger her.

Es gab nämlich ein paar richtig schöne Problemkinder, wie das libpng-Update von 1.2.x auf 1.4.x (ABI geändert AFAIR). Wenn da noch mehr solche "bösen" Updates warten würde ich ein Update verschieben auf nach den wichtigen Termin, da du wirklich viel neubauen musst.

Wenn nur das xorg-update wartet - das sollte wirklich recht problemlos über die Bühne gehen. Musst halt dran denken, deine Treiber (xf86-input-evdev usw) neu zu bauen, sonst kannst du deinen Rechner nicht mehr bedienen  :Razz: 

----------

## Erdie

Das letzte Update ist Wochen her, ich bin momentan nicht zuhause und habe hier keinen 2.Rechner mit dem ich mich via ssh einloggen könnte, ich werde das deshalb erst machen wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. Maskiert habe ihc nichts. Danke für den Tipp  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Jetzt habe ich den Salat. Komplettes Update gemacht auf xorg 1.9 incl. nvidia-driver und mplayer update. Vdpau funktioniert nicht mehr und eine Downgrade von nvidia-drivers geht auch nicht mehr, da xorg 1.9 mindestens nvidia v195.x voraussetzt. Wenn ich die aktuellen maskiere, will "er" auch xorg downgraden. Ich habs geahnt ...

Ich habe übrigens eine 8600GT Mobile, daran sollte es doch auch nicht liegen, oder?

Update:

habe herausgefunden, dass es mit mplayer -vo vdpau -ao alsa funktioniert. Nur der smplayer hat Probleme. Bei Verwendung des smplayer gibt mplayer folgendes log aus.

```

/usr/bin/mplayer -noquiet -nofs -nomouseinput -vc ffh264vdpau,ffmpeg12vdpau,ffwmv3vdpau,ffvc1vdpau, -lavdopts threads=2 -sub-fuzziness 1 -identify -slave -vo vdpau -ao alsa -nokeepaspect -framedrop -dr -double -input nodefault-bindings:conf=/dev/null -stop-xscreensaver -wid 46137761 -monitorpixelaspect 1 -ass -embeddedfonts -ass-line-spacing 0 -ass-font-scale 1 -ass-styles /home/martin/.config/smplayer/styles.ass -fontconfig -font Arial -subfont-autoscale 0 -subfont-osd-scale 20 -subfont-text-scale 20 -subcp ISO-8859-1 -vid 0 -aid 0 -subpos 100 -volume 100 -cache 2000 -osdlevel 0 -slices -channels 2 -af scaletempo -softvol -softvol-max 100 <mkv file steht hier>

MPlayer SVN-r32624-4.4.4 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team

Terminal type `unknown' is not defined.

Playing <mkv file path steht hier>

Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)   

libavformat file format detected.

[matroska,webm @ 0x13f8ea0] max_analyze_duration reached

[matroska,webm @ 0x13f8ea0] Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate

ID_CHAPTER_ID=0

ID_CHAPTER_0_START=0

ID_CHAPTER_0_END=136011

ID_CHAPTER_0_NAME=00:00:00.000

ID_CHAPTER_ID=1

ID_CHAPTER_1_START=136011

ID_CHAPTER_1_END=713755

ID_CHAPTER_1_NAME=00:02:16.011

ID_CHAPTER_ID=2

ID_CHAPTER_2_START=713755

ID_CHAPTER_2_END=988988

ID_CHAPTER_2_NAME=00:11:53.755

ID_CHAPTER_ID=3

ID_CHAPTER_3_START=988988

ID_CHAPTER_3_END=1244827

ID_CHAPTER_3_NAME=00:16:28.988

ID_CHAPTER_ID=4

ID_CHAPTER_4_START=1244827

ID_CHAPTER_4_END=1439521

ID_CHAPTER_4_NAME=00:20:44.827

ID_CHAPTER_ID=5

ID_CHAPTER_5_START=1439521

ID_CHAPTER_5_END=1779027

ID_CHAPTER_5_NAME=00:23:59.521

ID_CHAPTER_ID=6

ID_CHAPTER_6_START=1779027

ID_CHAPTER_6_END=1926424

ID_CHAPTER_6_NAME=00:29:39.027

ID_CHAPTER_ID=7

ID_CHAPTER_7_START=1926424

ID_CHAPTER_7_END=2137802

ID_CHAPTER_7_NAME=00:32:06.424

ID_CHAPTER_ID=8

ID_CHAPTER_8_START=2137802

ID_CHAPTER_8_END=2387260

ID_CHAPTER_8_NAME=00:35:37.802

ID_CHAPTER_ID=9

ID_CHAPTER_9_START=2387260

ID_CHAPTER_9_END=2654610

ID_CHAPTER_9_NAME=00:39:47.260

ID_CHAPTER_ID=10

ID_CHAPTER_10_START=2654610

ID_CHAPTER_10_END=2878793

ID_CHAPTER_10_NAME=00:44:14.610

ID_CHAPTER_ID=11

ID_CHAPTER_11_START=2878793

ID_CHAPTER_11_END=3148228

ID_CHAPTER_11_NAME=00:47:58.793

ID_CHAPTER_ID=12

ID_CHAPTER_12_START=3148228

ID_CHAPTER_12_END=3392514

ID_CHAPTER_12_NAME=00:52:28.228

ID_CHAPTER_ID=13

ID_CHAPTER_13_START=3392514

ID_CHAPTER_13_END=3755168

ID_CHAPTER_13_NAME=00:56:32.514

ID_CHAPTER_ID=14

ID_CHAPTER_14_START=3755168

ID_CHAPTER_14_END=4019015

ID_CHAPTER_14_NAME=01:02:35.168

ID_CHAPTER_ID=15

ID_CHAPTER_15_START=4019015

ID_CHAPTER_15_END=4255501

ID_CHAPTER_15_NAME=01:06:59.015

ID_CHAPTER_ID=16

ID_CHAPTER_16_START=4255501

ID_CHAPTER_16_END=4484397

ID_CHAPTER_16_NAME=01:10:55.501

ID_CHAPTER_ID=17

ID_CHAPTER_17_START=4484397

ID_CHAPTER_17_END=4727431

ID_CHAPTER_17_NAME=01:14:44.397

ID_CHAPTER_ID=18

ID_CHAPTER_18_START=4727431

ID_CHAPTER_18_END=4856310

ID_CHAPTER_18_NAME=01:18:47.431

ID_CHAPTER_ID=19

ID_CHAPTER_19_START=4856310

ID_CHAPTER_19_END=5108353

ID_CHAPTER_19_NAME=01:20:56.310

ID_CHAPTER_ID=20

ID_CHAPTER_20_START=5108353

ID_CHAPTER_20_END=5227639

ID_CHAPTER_20_NAME=01:25:08.353

ID_CHAPTER_ID=21

ID_CHAPTER_21_START=5227639

ID_CHAPTER_21_END=5549544

ID_CHAPTER_21_NAME=01:27:07.639

ID_CHAPTER_ID=22

ID_CHAPTER_22_START=5549544

ID_CHAPTER_22_END=5891761

ID_CHAPTER_22_NAME=01:32:29.544

ID_CHAPTER_ID=23

ID_CHAPTER_23_START=5891761

ID_CHAPTER_23_END=6121782

ID_CHAPTER_23_NAME=01:38:11.761

ID_CHAPTER_ID=24

ID_CHAPTER_24_START=6121782

ID_CHAPTER_24_END=6500244

ID_CHAPTER_24_NAME=01:42:01.782

ID_CHAPTER_ID=25

ID_CHAPTER_25_START=6500244

ID_CHAPTER_25_END=6722674

ID_CHAPTER_25_NAME=01:48:20.244

ID_CHAPTER_ID=26

ID_CHAPTER_26_START=6722674

ID_CHAPTER_26_END=7007542

ID_CHAPTER_26_NAME=01:52:02.674

ID_CHAPTER_ID=27

ID_CHAPTER_27_START=7007542

ID_CHAPTER_27_END=7186012

ID_CHAPTER_27_NAME=01:56:47.542

ID_CHAPTER_ID=28

ID_CHAPTER_28_START=7186012

ID_CHAPTER_28_END=7281983

ID_CHAPTER_28_NAME=01:59:46.012

ID_CHAPTER_ID=29

ID_CHAPTER_29_START=7281983

ID_CHAPTER_29_END=7535714

ID_CHAPTER_29_NAME=02:01:21.983

ID_VIDEO_ID=0

[lavf] stream 0: video (h264), -vid 0

ID_AUDIO_ID=0

ID_AID_0_LANG=ger

ID_AID_0_NAME=German DTS-ES 6.1 @ 1.536 kbps (core of DTS-HR)

[lavf] stream 1: audio (dca), -aid 0, -alang ger, German DTS-ES 6.1 @ 1.536 kbps (core of DTS-HR)

ID_AUDIO_ID=1

ID_AID_1_LANG=eng

ID_AID_1_NAME=English DTS-ES 6.1 @ 1.536 kbps (core of DTS-HR)

[lavf] stream 2: audio (dca), -aid 1, -alang eng, English DTS-ES 6.1 @ 1.536 kbps (core of DTS-HR)

ID_AUDIO_ID=2

ID_AID_2_LANG=eng

ID_AID_2_NAME=English Commentary OGG 2.0 @ 96 kbps

[lavf] stream 3: audio (vorbis), -aid 2, -alang eng, English Commentary OGG 2.0 @ 96 kbps

ID_SUBTITLE_ID=0

ID_SID_0_LANG=ger

ID_SID_0_NAME=German

[lavf] stream 4: subtitle (unknown), -sid 0, -slang ger, German

ID_SUBTITLE_ID=1

ID_SID_1_LANG=eng

ID_SID_1_NAME=English

[lavf] stream 5: subtitle (unknown), -sid 1, -slang eng, English

ID_SUBTITLE_ID=2

ID_SID_2_LANG=ger

ID_SID_2_NAME=German for English Commentary

[lavf] stream 6: subtitle (unknown), -sid 2, -slang ger, German for English Commentary

VIDEO:  [H264]  1920x800  0bpp  23.976 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

Clip info:

 title: <Titel steht hier>

ID_CLIP_INFO_NAME0=title

ID_CLIP_INFO_VALUE0=<titel steht hier>

ID_CLIP_INFO_N=1

ID_FILENAME=<Pfad zum mkv file steht hier>

ID_DEMUXER=lavfpref

ID_VIDEO_FORMAT=H264

ID_VIDEO_BITRATE=0

ID_VIDEO_WIDTH=1920

ID_VIDEO_HEIGHT=800

ID_VIDEO_FPS=23.976

ID_VIDEO_ASPECT=2.4000

ID_AUDIO_FORMAT=8193

ID_AUDIO_BITRATE=1536000

ID_AUDIO_RATE=48000

ID_AUDIO_NCH=7

ID_START_TIME=0.00

ID_LENGTH=7535.71

ID_SEEKABLE=1

ID_CHAPTERS=30

Opening video filter: [ass auto=1]

Couldn't open video filter 'ass'.

ASS: cannot add video filter

==========================================================================

Forced video codec: ffh264vdpau

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffh264vdpau] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264 (VDPAU))

==========================================================================

ID_VIDEO_CODEC=ffh264vdpau

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 1536.0 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 192000->192000)

ID_AUDIO_BITRATE=1536000

ID_AUDIO_RATE=48000

ID_AUDIO_NCH=2

Selected audio codec: [ffdca] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg DTS)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

ID_AUDIO_CODEC=ffdca

[Mixer] No hardware mixing, inserting volume filter.

Starting playback...

[VD_FFMPEG] Trying pixfmt=0.

Movie-Aspect is 2.40:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

ID_VIDEO_ASPECT=2.4000

VO: [vdpau] 1920x800 => 1920x800 H.264 VDPAU acceleration 

[VD_FFMPEG] XVMC-accelerated MPEG-2.

[h264_vdpau @ 0xac8380]Cannot parallelize deblocking type 1, decoding such frames in sequential order

Too many buffered pts

Too many buffered pts

Too many buffered pts

Too many buffered pts

Too many buffered pts

Too many buffered pts

Too many buffered pts

Too many buffered pts

Too many buffered pts

Too many buffered pts

Too many buffered pts

Too many buffered pts

Too many buffered pts

Too many buffered pts

Too many buffered pts

           ************************************************

           **** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****

           ************************************************

```

Ich frage mich, was der smplayer anders macht. Das Video ruckelt grausam und kommt machmal völlig zum stehen.

-Erdie

----------

## musv

Nimm mal den Cache und die Framedrops raus. Nur so als Vermutung. Ansonsten hab ich den smplayer nie verwendet.

----------

## Erdie

Hat es leider nicht gebracht, aber ich habe jetzt festgestellt, dass kplayer auch funktioniert. Ich werde einfach auf kplayer wechseln.

Danke und Grüße

Martin

----------

## musv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich werde einfach auf kplayer wechseln.

 

Ich weiß, ist Geschmacksache. Ich hab mir einen globalen Alias in der /etc/bash/bashrc eingerichtet:

```
alias m="mplayer"
```

Einen Dateimanager verwende ich fast nie. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich nie das Bedürfnis für eine GUI bei mplayer verspürt. Und mit o.g. Alias reicht ein "m film.mkv". Ich glaub, einfacher geht's nicht wirklich.

----------

## Josef.95

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ehrlich gesagt hab ich nie das Bedürfnis für eine GUI bei mplayer verspürt.

 

Das geht mir ähnlich...

Und wenn man sich erst mal ein wenig mit den Kürzeln auseinandergesetzt hat und sie kennt, dann will man eigentlich nichts anderes mehr... (ausser evtl. noch VLC ;)

Die Default Optionen kann sich auch jeder User in seinem /home/Verzeichnis setzen, für VDPAU oder alternativ xv hab ich hier zb folgendes in der

~/.mplayer/config 

```
# Write your default config options here!

vo=vdpau,xv,

vc=ffh264vdpau,ffmpeg12vdpau,ffvc1vdpau,ffwmv3vdpau,
```

Ansonsten könnte man noch mal eine aktuellere Version von smplayer testen (sofern verfügbar)

----------

